# Article 725 - CL2x vs. CL2 vs. CL2R in Dwellings



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

(2005) 725.61 B 3 says it only applies to 1 and 2 family dwellings, so if this is multifamily then I guess it doesn't apply and you have to use the R cable (unless I missed something)


----------



## BillS (Mar 13, 2008)

725.61 B 3 doesn't seem to exist any more in the 2008 revision ... looks like it was renumbered to 725.154 B 3 in (2008). But, forget multifamily dwellings for a moment... are you saying that the Dwelling exception that allows the use of CL2x in single and two family dwellings DOES in fact allow the use of NON-RISER RATED (CL2, CL2x) wire even from floor to floor in a dwelling? And if my single family dwelling is 4 stories high can I still use CL2X throughout conceeled in the walls, even between floor 1 and floor 4, for example?


----------

